# Offline for a while (ok, I lied)



## Dragoneer (Feb 20, 2006)

I'll be mostly offline for the next 2 to 3 weeks. The CPU in my main computer died and I'm stuck on my laptop in the time being, and really won't have much access to get online until I can scrap the cash together to buy a new proc.

So... til then!

EDIT: I've managed to squeeze in enough money for a replacement CPU. Ignore this.


----------



## kfvik (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh crap, now nothing will get done regarding FA


----------



## Gabe (Feb 20, 2006)

kfvik said:
			
		

> Oh crap, now nothing will get done regarding FA



Lol, no kidding, FA has already gone offline too.  :roll:  
Dragoneer seem to be the most vital part of FA, he shall indeed be missed by everyone.  :cry:


----------



## furry (Feb 20, 2006)

No.


----------



## Taristin (Feb 20, 2006)

*mails a duron 600Mhz replacement for temporary usageness?*


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 20, 2006)

Taristin said:
			
		

> *mails a duron 600Mhz replacement for temporary usageness?*


Would be better than what I've been running on for the past 6-7 years...

=
Pool of money finally run out, Dragoneer?


----------



## Myr (Feb 20, 2006)

Hmmm...this looks like cyber-terrorism! First they hack FA, then kill Jheryn's comp, and now they got Dragoneer's! It's like they've gone from the Virtual Life to the Real Life! The links are so clear! Quick, I've got to write an article about this and blast the president for not responding quick enough to this computer-crisis! To the situation room! *Batman music* </media crazy-person>

Seriously, good luck and I hope your CPU problem gets fixed quickly. Having a computer down is no fun. The only time I had that happen I suffered from internet-withdrawl.  The moral of the story is don't use "free" computer parts.


----------



## Taristin (Feb 20, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Taristin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt he's using a Socket A board, else I'd be more than happy to send that chip over. Served me well for 3 years. Worked the hell out of it with renderring and games. Never OC'd it either.


----------



## Rave (Feb 20, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Taristin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If money really is the issue, I'm sure there are many of us who would be happy to fork over the dough to keep FA running and healthy. I know I would be.  

One thousand? Two? Whatever you need...just keep the waves of por, um, art flowing.  

But sadly, I suspect that there's more to FA's problems than just money, and it will take a long while to sort it all out. I think it will all come together someday though, and we will have the fast, reliable and successful site of our dreams.   But that's going to take months, not days.


----------



## starlite528 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rave said:
			
		

> But sadly, I suspect that there's more to FA's problems than just money, and it will take a long while to sort it all out. I think it will all come together someday though, and we will have the fast, reliable and successful site of our dreams.   But that's going to take months, not days.



YES!  Things worth having usually take a long time to get right.  I have given much money to help FA, and I have absolutley no expectation for anyone to get it right on the first try.  As long as it is constantly evolving, then things are good to go!


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 21, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Pool of money finally run out, Dragoneer?


Well, the pool of money isn't running out, it's just that I'm trying to save up and budget. I've only got so much wiggle room, and $200 purchases kind of eat into my wiggle.  I've got money in the bank, but I like to keep a certain minimum for "just in case" moments. Lots of life problems have been rearing their heads and they all require money. 

But I'm trying to better budget myself.

I managed to order a replacement processor. I didn't think I'd be able to, but... I did.


----------



## kfvik (Feb 21, 2006)

And it only cost you your arm/soul/first born


----------



## ryokukitsune (Feb 21, 2006)

just in case this happens again you should post your processor and socket type on the forum. I think someone, if not just me, would be willing to help you out in getting replacment parts. Hell, i would almost be willing to fedex my old computer to you ^^ on loan of coarse heh.

we're here for ya man =)

*Ryokukitsune*


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 21, 2006)

ryokukitsune said:
			
		

> just in case this happens again you should post your processor and socket type on the forum. I think someone, if not just me, would be willing to help you out in getting replacment parts. Hell, i would almost be willing to fedex my old computer to you ^^ on loan of coarse heh.
> 
> we're here for ya man =)
> 
> *Ryokukitsune*


I'd rather people donate to FA than to me. The community needs the system running more than I need my personal PC. That's the reason I wasn't asking for help. It'd be selfish of me to do so when FA needs the assistance more.

Thousands of FA Users > Me.


----------



## dave hyena (Feb 21, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I've got money in the bank, but I like to keep a certain minimum for "just in case" moments. Lots of life problems have been rearing their heads and they all require money.



Aye, I always try to keep a cash buffer for interest free loans to myself.

If I make a big purchase like a new computer or have an emergency, I take it out of the buffer, while making sure to replace all the money before I access it again.

Of course, one needs an account that pays interest at or over the current rate of inflation, lest one lose money from having it sit there.

Building up capital, that is: savings, is one the hardest things to do in life. Seeing children and grandchildren are as nothing compared to the joy of watching your little sums growing slightly bigger ones thanks to compound interest.



> That's the reason I wasn't asking for help. It'd be selfish of me to do so when FA needs the assistance mor.



Cor blimey. 

Such sentiments are selflessness such as was rarely seen before on the Internet since the creation of the world.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 21, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> If I make a big purchase like a new computer or have an emergency, I take it out of the buffer, while making sure to replace all the money before I access it again.



Of course, one needs an account that pays interest at or over the current rate of inflation, lest one lose money from having it sit there.





> I've started putting away 20% of my paychecks into a savings account, paying bills first, then allocating the rest to savings, spendings, purchases.
> 
> It's gotten me to rethink some of my policies on reckless spending. I just have to clear off my freakin' credit cards, first... then I'll be good. I had just enough on one card to squeeze on the CPU.


----------



## ryokukitsune (Feb 21, 2006)

My thought is that if we help fix your computer you help fix FA in time where it really-really needed it so I think that would technically qualify as donating to FA.

It?s not really greed if someone is offering, and it?s not really charity if it?s mutually beneficial. As an admin you keep the site working and as a user you?re a friend to the community. I help friends and I support my favorite sites ^^

That?s my justification =)

*Ryokukitsune*


----------



## dave hyena (Feb 21, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I've started putting away 20% of my paychecks into a savings account



If America has anything like British ISA's, which can pay up to 5% a year (though with a limit of ?3000 ($5200) in the account and once you withdraw money from it, you can't put any back) there is no better thing that one can do.

Over 10 years, 5% interest adds up to over ?4880 ($8500).

forsooth and verily, this rolling stone will gather much moss.



> It's gotten me to rethink some of my policies on reckless spending.



Oh yes, over the past 4 years, I've spent more than ?800 ($1400) on a pletherous multitude of computer games, and now that I've completed them, given them away or just got bored of them, what have I to show for it?

Nothing.



> I just have to clear off my freakin' credit cards, first... then I'll be good. I had just enough on one card to squeeze on the CPU.



Credit cards (and mayonnaise) are the *devils delight.*

Interest rates of about 15%: far more than a personal loan.

(Though store cards with an unbelievable 29.9% APR are truly the favoured of Beelzebub)

I know someone whom it took over a year to pay off a debt of about $1400 (and they didn't even use it while paying off the debt.

And remember people, *THE MAN*; yes *THE MAN* wants you to be greatly in debt because a indebted citizen without savings is a pliant and obedient citizen.


----------



## ryokukitsune (Feb 21, 2006)

29%apr??!? yikes.

I have about 30k in student loans i have to pay off thankfuly they are all at a low differed rate of about 4% and in 6 months it goes up to 8% u_u;

anyone need their lawn mowed?


----------

